# Gatekeeper



## starredondo

I'm struggling to find a Spanish equivalent for this word.  A gatekeeper is part of every system and they can tell you whether you are or are not eligible for something.  Is there a term for this in Spanish?


----------



## Like an Angel

In Argentina it could be "Guardia", or a doorkeeper: "Portero".-

I hope it helps!


----------



## araceli

starredondo said:
			
		

> I'm struggling to find a Spanish equivalent for this word.  A gatekeeper is part of every system and they can tell you whether you are or are not eligible for something.  Is there a term for this in Spanish?



¿En cuál área?
¿Tema?

Encontré la definición:
one who monitors or oversees the action of the others. (www.answers.com)
En castellano puede ser *supervisor.* 
Saludos.


----------



## Phryne

araceli said:
			
		

> ¿En cuál área?
> ¿Tema?
> 
> Encontré la definición:
> one who monitors or oversees the action of the others. (www.answers.com)
> En castellano puede ser *supervisor.*
> Saludos.


 
Ara, con todo el respeto que me merecés, me parece que al decir que "monitorea la acción de los otros", se refiere a monitorear a quienes entran y salen de un edificio y no a personas bajo su responsabilidad como monitorea un supervisor a sus empleados subordinados.   A no ser que vos uses _supervisor_ en ese contexto, cosa que yo desconozco y en dicho caso me disculpo.

saludos


----------



## araceli

Hola:
En el primer caso es portero y en el segundo es supervisor, pero no sé si es la palabra que se pide.


----------



## lauranazario

starredondo said:
			
		

> I'm struggling to find a Spanish equivalent for this word.  A gatekeeper is part of every system and they can tell you whether you are or are not eligible for something.  Is there a term for this in Spanish?


We're struggling too... especially since you forgot to give us context and/or background of the system where we can find this "gatekeeper". Please come back to this thread an point us in the right direction.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## L_L

Yo conozco el termino _portero_ para departamentos, clubs nocturnos etc.


----------



## Narda

Yo también diría portero.


----------



## Narda

Se me olvidaba que también se acostubra decir "el guarda"...


----------



## Chaucer

starredondo said:
			
		

> I'm struggling to find a Spanish equivalent for this word.  A gatekeeper is part of every system and they can tell you whether you are or are not eligible for something.  Is there a term for this in Spanish?




*Gatekeeper en el sentido abstracto*, quizás:
Vicente Fox: A broker for cheap labor and *gatekeeper *for US capital ...
Vicente Fox: Agente de mano de obra barata y *vigía *del capital de los EE. UU.


----------



## ILT

Como mencionas que en sistemas, quiero pensar que estamos hablando de computadoras, podría entonces ser un *guardabarreras*?

Aunque en el foro de recursos hay varias ligas a glosarios de términos de computación, si es por ahí seguro que encuentras el término adecuado.


----------



## starredondo

Hey Guys!  Sorry for the confusion.  I did mean 'gatekeeper' in the abstract sense.  In this context, it means someone who tells you whether or not you are eligible for a service---like social services or educational services.  Portero sounds good, but I wonder if that might be confused with a doorman of a club or apartment building or with a 'portero' of futbol.  Vigía sound interesting, I'll look more into that.  Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## cirrus

vigía might work but only if the role includes locking the door and turning some people away.


----------



## Alundra

¿Podría ser vigilante???

No sé... quizá os sirva la palabreja....

Alundra.


----------



## Chaucer

cirrus said:
			
		

> vigía might work but only if the role includes locking the door and turning some people away.



Some explanation of *gatekeeper*in the abstract sense may help:

While a *gatekeeper *in English in the concrete sense, yes, does lock the door and turn people away as mentioned above; in the abstract/figurative sense he/she/it does the same thing, locks the door and admits or turns people away:

Such as from higher education (universities are the gatekeepers of higher education and thus economic and social status -- they have no actual key chain with key, and there is no actual door or gate, except the figurative one of the admittance or rejection of student applicants/candidates); movie directors/studios are the gatekeepers of successful acting careers, without their acceptance or employment of actors, an actor/actress can go nowhere (the McCarthey Era during the 50's); the Catholic Church is the gatekeeper of Heaven for its followers, without its sanction, a follower is condemned; money is the gatekeeper to information and power; and WordReference Moderators are the gatekeepers of this forum, they hold say over what can be said, who accesses, etc. regarding this WEB site. A *gatekeeper *exerts power over who/what has access to what, usually through participating as a link/agent in some working natural or artificially created system. Bees can be the gatekeepers of agricultural harvests: without their cooperation, nothing gets pollinated and agricultural harvests suffer.


----------



## starredondo

Bravo, Chaucer!   So, what do we say, then?  Portero or vigía?  I personally lean toward portero....but I'd like to see what the consensus might be.


----------



## Diani

(mucho tiempo después)
encontré el mismo término pero aplicado a los partidos políticos y creo que en ese contexto (y el que buscaba starredondo) el mejor término sería "filtro", ya que es esta persona la que decide si eres elegible o no para algo. el gate en gatekeeper es una metáfora pues en realidad la "puerta" la constituye el individuo mismo. en fin, creo que "filtro" no suena muy bien pero es mucho más adecuado que guardián o cualquiera de las otras opciones.


----------



## cirrus

Diani me parece que has dado en el clavo. Filtro tiene mucho más que ver con gatekeeping que por ejemplo un guarda - a gatekeeper es el ente o la persona a través del cual se accede a algo. Funciona como intermedio. For example in the UK a general practioner (your doctor) is the gatekeeper to the wider health system.


----------



## Prax

Creo que realmente no hay una traducción directa para 'gatekeeper'. Simplemente es aquella persona en una organización, grupo, asociación, etc., que permite o no que nuevos miembros o extraños tengan acceso a ella.
Así, el gatekeeper podría ser el jefe (de una tribu), director (de una empresa) o el director de admisiones (de una universidad).


----------



## Eye in the Sky

(long after) "acts as a gatekeeper between client and fabricator." En este texto, 'filtro' cuadra perfecto. Gracias a todos, y diste en el clavo para mí, Diani.


----------



## hectorcanada

Guys...

Creo que podríamos considerar la palabra "centinela" por dos razones:

1. Historicamente hablando, el guardia romano, muy discriminatorio por cierto (como lo son todos aquellos que poseen el poder), se encargaba de permitir ó rechazar el paso a una ciudad. Para poder entrar ó salir, es lógico que se tenían que atravezar las puertas de la misma. Podemos decir que el rol principal de este individuo, no era necesariamente el de ser portero, pero más bien el de ser vigía, guardián.

2. En el contexto que se nos propuso, se habla de un político que trata de de defender el capital extranjero (símbolo de un rango social elevado), contra todo atentado a las sacrosantas ganancias ó utilidades proveniente de las reivindicaciones de una clase trabajadora (inferior)...

Siento igualmente una pisca de ironía por parte del autor... entonces, creo que cualquier palabra con sabor irónico se adapta muy bien al tema en cuestión. 

Voilà! 
See you!


----------



## jugen

Aplausos y abrazos a tod@s por un proceso hermoso - También se me ha presentado este término (_gatekeepers and significant adults in the lives of young people)_ y en este caso me quedo con *guardián* con su sentido tanto literal como metafórico.
saludos
j


----------



## hectorcanada

Graaaaaaaaacias.


----------



## chicanul

Hi,

I've also seen "vigía" used for "gatekeeper" in a UN Report....as in "In health systems, workers function as gatekeepers..."


----------



## hectorcanada

Podremos confiar en los reportes onusianos. Sigamos lo que el uso nos impone: vigía. 

Gracias!


----------



## Ethrael

sí, *"hacer de filtro"*, creo que queda muy bien por ejemplo en el contexto del médico de cabecera o médico de atención primaria que *"hace de filtro"*, evitando que los pacientes vayan directamente al especialista.


----------



## hectorcanada

¡Hola Ethrael! 

Sabes, me gusta la idea detras de la expresión que sugeriste...!

Aunque me gustaría saber que piensas de cambiar el verbo "hacer" por el verbo "fungir"! 

Le da un tono un poco más adaptado al contexto propuesto! ¿No? 

Esperamos tu respuesta Ethrael!


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Personalmente me gusta más el verbo _filtrar _que _hacer de filtro. _Y entre _hacer _de filtro y _fungir _de filtro, definitivamente _hacer. Fungir _me suena con un cargo fijo (_fungir _de vicepresidente, secretario de una asamblea, etc.).


----------



## Ethrael

Estoy de acuerdo con Evitap en que queda mejor _hacer de filtro_ que _fungir de filtro_. _Fungir_ no es una palabra muy común en España, y se aplica más a cargos. _Filtro_ es este contexto no queda muy formal, por lo que usarlo junto con una palabra tan formal como _fungir_, en mi opinión queda raro.

Por otro lado, a mí me sigue sonando mejor "_*hacer de filtro*_" que solo "_filtrar_".
_Filtrar_ me lo relaciono más con la acción mecánica de filtrar, mientras que _hacer de filtro_ me parece que da más idea de que se emplea la palabra de modo retórico.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Ethrael said:


> Por otro lado, a mí me sigue sonando mejor "_*hacer de filtro*_" que solo "_filtrar_".
> _Filtrar_ me lo relaciono más con la acción mecánica de filtrar, mientras que _hacer de filtro_ me parece que da más idea de que se emplea la palabra de modo retórico.



Te concedo lo subrayado, Ethrael. Propongo entonces para que suene más formal: _actuar _de filtro.


----------



## Ethrael

Ah, pues sí, *actuar de filtro* creo que es lo mejor. Queda mucho más formal que _hacer de filtro_.

gracias, evitap, creo que hemos hecho un buen trabajo 

Me encanta WordReference...


----------



## Eye in the Sky

*Likewise*.


----------



## Junetruth

hectorcanada said:


> Guys...
> 
> Creo que podríamos considerar la palabra "centinela" por dos razones:
> 
> 1. Historicamente hablando, el guardia romano, muy discriminatorio por cierto (como lo son todos aquellos que poseen el poder), se encargaba de permitir ó rechazar el paso a una ciudad. Para poder entrar ó salir, es lógico que se tenían que atravezar las puertas de la misma. Podemos decir que el rol principal de este individuo, no era necesariamente el de ser portero, pero más bien el de ser vigía, guardián.
> 
> 2. En el contexto que se nos propuso, se habla de un político que trata de de defender el capital extranjero (símbolo de un rango social elevado), contra todo atentado a las sacrosantas ganancias ó utilidades proveniente de las reivindicaciones de una clase trabajadora (inferior)...
> 
> Siento igualmente una pisca de ironía por parte del autor... entonces, creo que cualquier palabra con sabor irónico se adapta muy bien al tema en cuestión.
> 
> Voilà!
> See you!


(Mucho tiempo después) Me encantan las palabras “centinela” o “vigía” para este sentido abstracto de “gatekeeper”. Este sitio me encanta. Tiene muy buenas opiniones. Gracias a todos!


----------

